# Need a part-time job in logistic firma!



## Remy14 (Aug 6, 2013)

Good Morning everyone!

I am french and I am living in the beautiful city of Nürnberg since 2 years.

Since I am in Germany, I passed my A2.2 level but I realised that my German speaking skills needs to be improved

So I decided for September to learn German in the morning (MigrationKürse) and having a part-time job in the afternoon, better will be a job in a logistic company like DHL or UPS for example. 

My objective is after I will have the B1 level, I will go to the university to learn Logistic (the plan is to work in logistic for humanitarian projects)

If you know some people from logistic who are proposing jobs (everywhere in Germany) on their domain, please send me a PM!!

Freundliche Grüße!

Remy


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I suggest it would be better to look at the German sites for DHL and UPS where they have a lot of jobs under 'Stellenangebote'.

Such as here:
https://dp-dhl.jobpartners.com/jpap...6cd4afeeb2def76e6&0.07216072039729216#joblist


----------



## The_Okie (Jul 31, 2013)

Or go onto the Job Börse from the Bundesagentur für Arbeit and do a custom search. 

JOBBÖRSE der Bundesagentur für Arbeit - Deutschlands größtes Online-Jobportal

It's optional, but under 'Suchbegriff' type in Logistiker. You can of course do it on any other sites like Monster as well.


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

That's a good link and a lot of jobs for Nürnberg, and I even found one where they were looking for customer service agents that not only speak German but English and French as well.
Good luck.


----------



## Remy14 (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank You James and The Okie for the information you provided to me!

I already applied for UPS and I created a profile on DHL website!

I will give you some news I hope soon.

Tschüß

Remy


----------

